# narazić się in English



## guniang

Hello,
Zdanie brzmi: 
'X *naraził się* europejskim politykom kwestionując przyjęty niedawno pakt fiskalny (...)'
Jak to przetłumaczyć?
Czy 'X annoyed the European politicians by questioning the recently approved fiscal pact' jest ok?


----------



## LilianaB

X lost his favor with other European politicians by questioning the recently approved fiscal pact.


----------



## dreamlike

I see "lose one's favour *with* somebody" on rare occassion. I think "fall into disfavour *with* somebody" is far more common. 

(2) X fell into disfavour with the European politicians by questioning the recently approved fiscal part.


----------



## LilianaB

Where would you be seeing or not seeing those words, Dreamlike?


----------



## dreamlike

Do I really have to state the obvious, Liliana? Let me just say I read a lot 

(I'm not saying "lost his favor with" is wrong. I think it's perfectly fine - I'd leave out "his", though"


----------



## LilianaB

Another option would be: X has become unpopular with many European politicians because of his questioning of the recently approved fiscal pact.


----------



## guniang

Thank you, your suggestions are more than welcome


----------



## LilianaB

And, Dreamlike is right. You have to take out _his _from the phrase about favor, it should not be there. I am sorry. I don't know why I put it there.


----------



## dreamlike

Finding a good Polish equivalent of "Narazić się komuś" is a pretty tall order, I must say. Both expressions using "favour" are applicable in the context given, although they are not best possible translations of the Polish phrase. If one has _fallen into disfavour_ or has _lost favour_ with somebody, it means that before that occurred, he or she was highly regarded by that person. It's more along the lines of the Polish *"Popaść w niełaskę". *This might be just me, though.


----------



## guniang

I provided two versions in my translation : both 'fall into disfavour' and 'become unpopular'. In my context, both of them suit well.  It might also be 'X popadł w niełaskę' - European politicians don't want to meet him any more, so the climate is unfavourable to him.


----------



## dreamlike

Yes, it certainly is. The question is, was it favourable before that happened, or was it neutral? I'm probably just overanalyzing this. "Popadł w niełaskę" and "Naraził się" have slightly different meanings to me.


----------



## guniang

I think it was neutral.  I like your inquisitiveness


----------



## kknd

dreamlike said:


> Yes, it certainly is. The question is, was it favourable before that happened, or was it neutral? I'm probably just overanalyzing this. "Popadł w niełaskę" and "Naraził się" have slightly different meanings to me.


for me too in some way: first is little bit more indirect or formal…


----------



## majlo

The nice idiom could be: "X is in the doghouse with...".

Also, I don't know if it's idiomatic because I've just made it up and it needs a native speaker's proofreading, but maybe you could say: "X has fallen out of Y's good graces".


----------



## dreamlike

As much as I like the idiom "in the doghouse", I would dismiss it as too colloquial to be used in a formal piece of writing (and the sentence given is certainly a part of this kind of writing).


----------

